# Ceiling color or wall color - sloped portion above stairs



## BostonBurb (Apr 25, 2012)

Paining my hall way (upstairs and down). Should the short (3-ft) angle above the first few stairs be wall color or ceiling color?

It's the portion under the closet in the room above stairs. 

I'm leaning towards ceiling color but wondering what the consensus says.

Thanks


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

50-50, take you're pick, personally it would be the wall color for me


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

What two sections are adjacent? If one is a ceiling, it should be ceiling. Technically, a horizontal or angled surface overhead is a ceiling.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jsheridan said:


> What two sections are adjacent? If one is a ceiling, it should be ceiling. Technically, a horizontal or angled surface overhead is a ceiling.[/quote]
> 
> 
> Really? I did not know that. I have seen it both ways about 50,50.


----------



## BostonBurb (Apr 25, 2012)

It is/was primed. I had my wall paint out so I cut it in with the wall color which is fairly light (BM Lacy Pearl). The problem I have is that the sloped portion is the same texture as the wall, not the ceiling.

It's a small piece so I can always change it afterwards if necessary. 

Does seeing a pic make the choice any more obvious?

Thanks again!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, if it has no texture and the ceiling does, that makes it pretty easy to me.:yes:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I vote ceiling- fer shure!

Oh- texture.... well not so fer shere- could go either way. but the text does throw it to wall a bit- if the wall color is dark I might lean more ceiling...


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

i'm going to say mmm wall,no no i mean ceiling. ok for real:huh: , i don't think the texture on the ceiling is original to the house and think the texture should have been continued to that angled part. soooo with that said i'm going to say ceiling final answer, p/s that strip of moulding on your ceiling i would paint it and make it disappear, hey i could be wrong and the pictures do help but its still not like being up close and personal


----------



## canoes (Sep 30, 2011)

The sloped area over my stairs is painted ceiling color.


----------

